# Mouse Pointer Frozen at XP Startup Screen



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

I am running Normal XP and the mouse pointer (serial Mouse) will not move. In fact, when the pointer is seen on the black monitor screen just before the startup list of names, (immediately after the Microsoft logo and blue dot loading indicator against the black background) the pointer is solid. I exchanged the mouse with one from another computer which I knew works, and it appears it is not the mouse's fault. Tried safe mode to do a system restore and no luck. How can I ascertain the problem without a mouse to navigate the menus?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> How can I ascertain the problem without a mouse to navigate the menus?


Keyboard. You would use the *tab* key to move from one selection to another, and the *arrow keys*
to navigate the selections. You would also use the *windows key* and *alt* to navigate the Start
Menu and application menus. Followed by, of course *Windows shortcuts*.

Have you tried another USB port?

Also, how long have you waited (for the mouse being nonresponsive)? I noticed in
alot of computers, Windows takes awhile to recognize USB devices at bootup (for some
reason...go Microsoft). By "awhile", I mean about 2-3 minutes. If yours *never* gets
recognized, this may not be the problem.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

This is not a USB mouse....it plugs into the computer at the back with a red connector...I believe it's a serial port.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are 3 types of wired mice.

Serial (RS232)
USB
PS2

You mention that yours is "serial" connected. This type of mouse is VERY old and relies on DOS drivers, it would be hit and miss in XP which has no DOS underlying the operating system.

Can you confirm what the connection type actually is, if it really is "serial" (RS232) then you need a more modern mouse that uses USB or PS2.

I suspect that you really don't mean serial, but we should clear that up first?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

A round connector?
Sounds like PS2, thats certainly not serial.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

It is a PS2 mouse!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I see you had not mentioned it but in another thread of yours this problem appeared to be emerging as a "jumpy mouse". 

Perhaps that was the emergence of a failing motherboard component in the PS2 mouse port circuitry?

I would suggest trying a USB mouse, if the PS2 port has indeed failed you have no other viable option.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

I tried a USB mouse and the pointer still would not move; also a PS2 mouse from another computer which I knew was functioning and the pointer didn't budge.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a few minutes ago, I was able to go to the Control Panel, migrate to the Mouse Icon and checked the driver status. No driver shows up. Could my mouse driver be corrupted and how would I be able to reinstall it without a mouse? Is there a way this can be done using the "run" command and bringing up the dos-style window with various commands?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have never had a recent PC (and yours is recent enough, running XP) that needed a mouse driver to have the basic functions recognised. The Windows default ones usually work OK.

But try a System File Check, that works from the Run command

Start - Run - Type:

SFC /scannow

Note the space between SFC and /scannow.
The command is not case sensitive.
If there is just a flash and nothing happens, it was entered incorrectly
If you get it right, a windows appears with a progress bar, it takes a while to complete.
When finished it just disappears, try a reboot then.

let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

I performed the System File Check. Rebooted. The mouse pointer still does not respond.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

Would reinstalling the mouse drivers get it to function? The computer works fine with the exception of the mouse! The pointer does not move beginning with the log in screen list of names.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I would certainly try it. But I would be surprised if it was that simple, plus I had rather assumed that would have been attempted at the outset before anything else.


----------



## Inkpat (Apr 9, 2004)

The problem has been solved. The actual mouse was defective. Couple that with corrupting the mouse software and it was a double negative situation. I purchased a new mouse, installed the required software and all is well. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Well done!

The dual problem would have been the issue!
I usually only get about 1 year from a mouse.


----------

